# Please Help



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

Me and my old lady moved here recently trying to find somewhere to fish from the shore with light tackle since thats all we have please just want to catch dinner please help with where and what to use thank you to all who read or replied


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

might i add i only have tomorrow off and can only go in the afternoon PLEASE any advise helps


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

what area of town might help...


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

honestly will go anywhere thinking bob sykes or where ever you suggest


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

go to bob sykes and free line some ly's....do you have a small net to catch the bait with?


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

i can grab a cast net tomorrow if needed wich side of bob sykes the one you can park at or the side you cant


----------



## boudin (Sep 30, 2007)

gulf breeze side ,plenty of bait on the little pier to the right , good luck.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

thank you glad to see someone is willing to help


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

you might just buy a couple of dozen shrimp and/or bull minnows to take with you--just in case the bait is harder to get than you hope for. i know it has been thick lately, but better safe than sorry. also, while getting that bait at GBB&T, you might want to pick up a few wire leaders, or ask the fellas there how to make a heavy mono leader. if you are truly using 'light tackle', spanish and bluefish will make quick work of your regular mono. a wire leader is useful, but the mono will probably bring more strikes. a leader skeen of 30 or 40 lb test (any other opinions?), will do. pretty easy to rig and might save a lot of aggrevation from cut offs. 

any other reports of trout or reds from sikes? if so, some slip sinkers of 3/4 oz (good basic size) to get a bait closer to the bottom will help. wind and current would dictate sinker size, and 3/4 oz might not even get close--but on light tackle, hopefully neptune will give you good conditions.

cheers.

drew


----------

